# Bearded Lady reunites with long-lost son



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Heart-warming carnie story for the whole family.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/bearded-lady-reunites-with-long-lost-son/19631453


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks just like her

This is a sweet story.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

they look so alike.

Is it wrong to laugh at this story?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Is it wrong to laugh at this story?


Nah, I couldn't stop laughing. Perhaps some mysteries are best left unsolved lol.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great story, but a little wordy. Perhaps they could have trimmed it a bit, or even shaven off a few paragraphs? :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ow ow OOWWWW!


----------

